# hello



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola soy de españa me gustaría aprender más técnicas con ustedes y no se mucho inglés , un saludo a todos :yes:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just gonna say the same thing.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday mate.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> I was just gonna say the same thing.


 
:blink: You were gonna say! '' Hello I'm from Spain I would like to learn more techniques with you, and not much English , greetings To all.:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola tony !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> :blink: You were gonna say! '' Hello I'm from Spain I would like to learn more techniques with you, and not much English , greetings To all.:blink:


Moore:blink:

You know how to speak Spanish/Mexican


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Si senor - Pásame una cerveza :drink:


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi , encantado , i like every this


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tony,

No vienes a través de demasiada claridad.

Si no lo ha hecho, tal vez trate de ir a un traductor como Google Translate, no escribir en lo que quieres decir, y va a traducir para usted. Luego publicaremos aquí.

http://translate.google.com


For you others, what I said:

Tony,

You're not coming through too clearly.

If you're not already doing so, maybe try going to a translator like Google Translate, type into there what you want to say, and it'll translate for you. Then post it here.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola Tony welcom in


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

first of all thank you all for the greetings, I am writing to you because here in Spain Europe is not the right thing and the only way I see to be competitive is the imnovar, I ask you for help me, greetings.
and if you have to work and you want a guy who does not know how many jokes you laugh but also here I am.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

*you are welcome*

I want to invite you to my facebook "cartón yeso" solo profesionales. group, we are 500 professional greetings

you are welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tony said:


> Hola soy de españa me gustaría aprender más técnicas con ustedes y no se mucho inglés , un saludo a todos :yes:


whatzzz up /// like mucho $


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> whatzzz up /// like mucho $


this very bad thing here, we need organization and good ideas. I just want to share experience and learn, and who are pioneers in this


----------

